# Snow Lance with Foam or Valet Pro Citrus Pre Wash



## br3ach (May 15, 2008)

I am on a budget at the moment and was wondering if you could only buy one which would it be?

I have added a poll option for something else. If you pick this please let me know what you would go for in a reply below.

Thanks


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

I've got both and find foam more effective for overall cleaning but if your on a budget it's got to be VP Pre-wash all day long!!


----------



## Sparkly (Jun 13, 2013)

If cash is king pre-wash in a cheap garden pressure sprayer. I paid £2.00 from Asda.

Speaking of Asda i was pretty impressed at the Demon Shine - Rapid Dirt Shifter, comes up on offer a lot £4.00 for a litre.


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

Same here, sometimes use VP Citrus on bug splats, dirty arches and cills before snowfoam.
Other times its one or t'other but usually foam as its more fun lol......but on a budget VP Citrus wins hands down. 
Mike


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

mike41 said:


> Same here, sometimes use VP Citrus on bug splats, dirty arches and cills before snowfoam.
> Other times its one or t'other but usually foam as its more fun lol......but on a budget VP Citrus wins hands down.
> Mike


Exactly what I do, if car is really soiled pre-wash on bumper to get rid of insects and lower sills before snowfoam but normally just SF.


----------



## zahtar (Oct 26, 2012)

I agree with the garden sprayer. I have tried VP ph neutral snow foam(1/25), and VP advanced neutral snow foam (1/30) *in a pump sprayer* and both give great results. How? I spray the mix on a dry car, leave for about 5 mins and rinse off with the pressure washer. This removes >80% of the visible dirt, including the road grime on the lower part of my white doors. Foam lance does not come even close to that, despite using the same products.

I imagine you already have a pressure washer since you are thinking of a foam lance. My suggestion, go with a cheap 1L pump sprayer (as the other friends suggested) and use *any foam or pre wash* to do your pre wash.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Like a lot I have both

If its value for money your after, you CANNOT beat VP Citrus Pre-Wash :thumb:


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

yeah, the VP takes some beating as pointed out above, oh, and it smells great too


----------



## br3ach (May 15, 2008)

Thanks for the help!


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

Bristle Hound said:


> Like a lot I have both
> 
> If its value for money your after, you CANNOT beat VP Citrus Pre-Wash :thumb:


Unless you use one of the stronger citrus prewash products, then it's easy beat


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

adjones said:


> Unless you use one of the stronger citrus prewash products, then it's easy beat


Would you like to elaborate on that statement. 

I'm always up to try a new product but up to now the Citrus Prewash has done all that I ask of it, and done it very well I may add. :thumb:


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

Scotty Pro said:


> Would you like to elaborate on that statement.
> 
> I'm always up to try a new product but up to now the Citrus Prewash has done all that I ask of it, and done it very well I may add. :thumb:


Orchard citrus is 50 or even 100 to 1. I had a sample bottle from another supplier and this was similar but I don't remember who it was.


----------



## Mr A4 (Mar 22, 2012)

mike41 said:


> Same here, sometimes use VP Citrus on bug splats, dirty arches and cills before snowfoam.
> Other times its one or t'other but usually foam as its more fun lol......but on a budget VP Citrus wins hands down.
> Mike


totally agree:thumb:


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

I've just bought a Mesto 1.5L foamer from PB, used in conjunction with VP citrus it's brilliant. The foam is ridiculously thick and clings for 5 mins or so in the sun (used yesterday in aprox 25- 30 degrees on a black car in full sun so it was cooking!) however I wouldn't recommend it if you want to foam a full car as it looses pressure soooo quickly. 

I used ONR at QD strength through it yesterday as well and even that foamed up a bit and clung well. I clicked other on the poll because if I was on a budget I would get ONR. Works well as a pre-wash moving bugs etc after a couple of sprays (providing you have some decent protection on the car as with all prewashes) and works brilliantly rinseless which is all I use this time of year as my drive is in full sun and I CBA to run round the car paniking that there's going to be waterspots everywhere. I use the Gary Dean method with it and since finding this method a couple months ago I haven't washed any other way apart from to test out the Mesto foamer yesterday which really did feel like hard work compared to my normal full sun wash.


----------



## underworldmagic (Nov 27, 2006)

I used a foam lance with Magifoam and Citrus Pre-Wash in the same mix - worked really well. Aprox one inch of each in a 1L bottle.


----------

